# 97 Year Old Paratrooper Vet Parachutes Into Normandy



## pirate_girl

Jun. 05, 2019 - 2:32 - Raw video: 97-year-old veteran paratrooper Tom Rice, who jumped with the 101st Airborne Division on D-Day, leaps from a plane in France to celebrate the 75th anniversary of the Normandy landings

https://video.foxnews.com/v/6044896707001/#sp=show-clips


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Jun. 05, 2019 - 2:32 - Raw video: 97-year-old veteran paratrooper Tom Rice, who jumped with the 101st Airborne Division on D-Day, leaps from a plane in France to celebrate the 75th anniversary of the Normandy landings
> 
> https://video.foxnews.com/v/6044896707001/#sp=show-clips



Rates a definite thumbs up.!!!!!


----------

